# Mit dem Gnu unterwegs



## Aninaj (7. Juni 2018)

*Tag 1 Landsberg am Lech --> Füssen*

Mit dem Rad durch die Alpen. Wahrscheinlich ein Traum vieler ambitionierterer Radfahrer. Nach Berlin und Kopenhagen standen nun also die Alpen auf dem Plan. Es gibt viele Wege durch und über die Alpen, einer der einfachsten ist die Via Claudia Augusta. Ein alte römische Straße, die vor 2000 Jahren von der Adria und den Ebenen des Po über die Alpen bis zur Donau führte.

Wir fahren sie natürlich in die andere Richtung, und entscheiden uns für einen Start in Landsberg am Lech. Die Strecke von Donauwörth, wo die heutige Via Claudia Augusta offiziell startet, erscheint uns etwas langweilig, wir wollen die großen Berge sehen und nicht das „platte“ Land davor.

Und so machen wir uns am Freitag in der früh mit dem Auto auf den Weg nach Landsberg am Lech und satteln vor Ort unsere „Pferde“.






Und schon geht es los. Grob den Lech entlang fahren wir den großen Bergen entgegen. Erst noch in weiter Ferne, rücken die noch weiß gekleideten Gipfel mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung ein kleines Stücken näher.





Vorbei an Stauseen und Wehren,





durch grüne Felder und kleine Wäldchen




richtigen Bergen entgegen,





bis wir Füssen erreichen, wo wir in einem Hostel direkt in der Innenstadt unser Zimmer beziehen.




Merke: In Fußgängerzonen an einem Freitagabend ist immer HalliGalli und wenn es schon so warm ist, dass man über Nacht unmöglich das Fenster geschlossen halten kann, dann klappt das mit dem Schlafen nicht so richtig gut.

In einem Restaurant gleich um’s Eck gab es dafür sogar eine eigene Karte mit glutenfreien Gerichten, auf denen sich auch Wiener Schnitzel und Kaiserschmarrn fanden, also definitiv eine Empfehlung von uns.

Insgesamt sind wir knapp 77,5 km mit 650 hm gefahren.


----------



## lucie (8. Juni 2018)

Abboniert.  

Aber wer zum Teufel ist das Gnu?

Schöne Bilder, machen Lust auf Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2018)

Ich lese mal mit


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juni 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Abboniert.
> 
> Aber wer zum Teufel ist das Gnu?
> 
> Schöne Bilder, machen Lust auf Urlaub!!!



Hehe, das ist wohl eine berechtigte Frage.

Das Gnu ist mein Reiserad. Da ich mit so kleinen Lenkerhörnchen unterwegs bin, die ein klein wenig wie die Hörner beim Gnu aussehen, hat es den Namen Gnu bekommen


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juni 2018)

*Tag 2 - Füssen --> Landeck*

Nach einer warmen und „unterhaltsamen“ Nacht, brechen wir früh auf, heute soll es königlich werden und so wählen wir den kleinen Umweg zu den Königsschlössern. Zuerst zeigt sich Schloss Neuschwanstein, leider nur mit Gegensonne zum fotographieren,





direkt gegenüber findet sich Schloss Hohenschwangau.





Schnell wird es allerdings voll auf den Plätzen vor den Schlössern und so statten wir dem Alpsee noch einen kurzen Besuch ab,





bevor wir unseren stählernen Rössern die Sporen geben (hier das Gnu, die kleinen Ergon Lenkerhörnchen sind ganz gut zu sehen),





und in den kühlen Wald eintauchen, der uns zurück an Lech führt, dem wir den ersten Teil des Tages noch entgegenfahren werden. Vorbei an beeindruckenden Landschaften,





kleinen Bachläufen,





und Seen (hier der Weißensee)





dem Fernpass entgegen.





Während wir bis zum Fernpass hoch noch auf dem Radweg fahren können, ist der Schotterweg kurz nach dem Fernpass plötzlich gesperrt und eine Umleitung über die Bundesstrasse ausgeschildert. Bis zu diesem Punkt war kein weiterer Hinweis dazu und auch keine Erklärung warum der Weg gesperrt ist, und so weichen wir wie vorgegeben auf die Bundesstrasse aus. Diese ist natürlich ziemlich voll und so versuchen wir so schnell wir möglich diesen Abschnitt zu überwinden und sausen mit bis zu 51 km/h ins Tal. An der ersten Möglichkeit biegen wir aber wieder zurück auf den Radweg.





Auf gut ausgebauten Radwegen fahren wir den nächsten großen Bergen entgegen. Mittlerweile fahren wir dem Inn entgegen, bis wir als heutiges Ziel Landeck erreichen.

Hier haben wir leider wieder kein richtiges Glück mit unserer Unterkunft. Das Zimmer ist groß und die Lage oben am Berg ruhig, allerdings ist der Betreiber nicht so richtig kompetent, wenn es um sein Personal und die Art der Bewirtung geht. Nach einigen Diskussionen und zurückgehendem Essen (welches defintiv nicht glutenfrei war), beschließen wir unser Glück in der Stadt zu versuchen. Hier werden wir dann fündig und bekommen leckeres glutenfreies Essen, von einem kompetenten Koch und einer engagierten Bedienung.

Heute haben wir 94 km mit etwa 1230 Höhenmetern zurückgelegt (der lustige Kringel in der Mitte ist die Fahrt über den Fernpass).


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2018)

Gerade erst entdeckt und auch dabei


----------



## Bench (8. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> hier der Weißensee


Sicher? Der Weißensee ist westlich von Füssen. Laut GPS seid ihr da auch nicht vorbeigekommen.
Wüsste nicht, dass es in Österreich noch einen anderen Weißensee gibt.


----------



## hardtails (8. Juni 2018)

warum kein Stopp am leeren forggensee?

Weißensee stimmt schon  
da gibt es 4, blind, Bernstein, Mitter und weißensee


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juni 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Sicher? Der Weißensee ist westlich von Füssen. Laut GPS seid ihr da auch nicht vorbeigekommen.
> Wüsste nicht, dass es in Österreich noch einen anderen Weißensee gibt.



Kurz bevor es zum Fernpass hinaufgeht, fährt man an einem kleinen See - dem Weißensee vorbei. Da haben wir im Schatten etwas ausgeruht, bevor wir uns an den Anstieg gemacht haben, der dann gar ned so schlimm war wie befürchtet 



skwal83 schrieb:


> warum kein Stopp am leeren forggensee?
> 
> Weißensee stimmt schon
> da gibt es 4, blind, Bernstein, Mitter und weißensee



Der Forggensee ist ja kurz vor Füssen, da wollten wir dann nicht nochmal anhalten. Da wir am 1. Tag erstmal 4h Anfahrt zum Startpunkt hatten und dann entsprechend spät erst losgekommen sind, hatten wir nicht so viel Zeit wie die anderen Tage.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juni 2018)

*Tag 3 - Landeck --> Prad am Stilfserjoch*

Das Frühstück hatten wir am Abend schon gecancelt und so fuhren wir am Morgen nochmal runter an den Bahnhof, zum einzigen Bäcker, der auch Sonntags geöffnet hat. Zumindest einen Kaffee muss es morgens schon geben

In Landeck ist der Inn schon ein beindruckendes Flüßchen, dem wir heute weiter entgegenfahren werden.





Mal links am Fluß entlang, mal rechts und immer über andere interessante Brücken.





Das nenne ich mal einen Wegweiser für die ViaClaudia, wer den übersieht, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen  Dieses Zeichen ist entlang der Strecke (in D und AUS) als Wegweiser tatsächlich überall zu finden.





Auf gut ausgebauten Radwegen geht es heute dem Reschenpass entgegen.





Kurz vor der Auffahrt zum Reschen muss man ein Stück über die Bundesstrasse in die Schweiz fahren, allerdings hält sich der Verkehr wirklich sehr in Grenzen und ist schnell geschafft. So schnell wie wir in der Schweiz sind, sind wir auch schon wieder draußen und schaffen uns bei schönstem Sonnenschein die 11 Kehren zur Norbertshöhe hinauf.

Typisch: Kurz vor uns starten zwei Radler in die Kehren, von denen einer recht sportlich ausschaut, während sein Radkumpel ausschaut, als wenn er sich die Aufgabe seines Lebens vorgenommen hat. Mit deutlich Übergewicht quält er sich schon auf den ersten Metern sichtbar den Anstieg hinauf. Schnell haben wir ihn eingeholt und ich halte ich das Tempo so gemütlich, dass wir die 11 Kehren auch wirklich problemlos schaffen. Trotzdem verringert sich auch der Abstand zum sportlicheren der Beiden und als ich an ihm vorbeiziehe, auf meinem Stahlroß mit Gepäcktaschen, laut quasselnd und dann auch noch mit zwei X-Chromosomen, da schaut er nicht schlecht, wo denn mein Motor wohl versteckt ist 

Insgesamt war der Pass allerdings weit weniger schlimm, als wir ihn uns ausgemalt haben.





Oben angekommen rollen wir gemütlich nach Nauders runter, bevor wir uns die letzten Höhenmeter zum Reschenpass hocharbeiten. Wir haben wohl Glück und haben so gut wie keinen Gegenwind, nur ein leichtes Lüftchen geht, was aber eher Abkühlung bringt und daher sehr willkommen ist.





Am Reschensee angekommen machen wir in einem Cafe eine kurze Pause





und genießen den ersten italienischen Kaffee bzw. ich einen super leckeren Apfelstrudel.





Für die Weiterfahrt wählen wir den Weg am versunkenen Turm im See vorbei. Als der Reschensee ( kurz vor dem 2. Weltkrieg geplant, 1950 dann umgesetzt) um 22m aufgestaut wurde, versanken die Orte Reschen und Graun im See. Einzig der Turm des romanische Kirchlein aus dem 14. Jahrhundert bezeugt noch die Existenz des alten Dorfes Graun.





Vorbei am Haidersee rollen wir auf perfekten Radwegen mit Blick auf die höchsten Erhebung Südtirols, dem Ortler (3905 m), dem Tal entgegen.





Vorbei an grünen und blühenden Wiesen,





bis wir unser heutiges Ziel, Prad am Stilfser Joch, erreichen, wo wir nach etwas Suchen ein tolles Gästehaus mit angeschlossener Pizzeria finden – natürlich mit glutenfreier Pizza.

Hier treffen wir auch ein anderes Pärchen wieder, das ebenfalls die ViaClaudia fährt. Auf dem Weg hoch zum Reschenpass haben wir sie ein Päuschen machen sehen. Und so tauschen wir unsere bisherigen Erfahrungen aus, bevor wir müde in die Betten fallen.

Von Landeck nach Prad sind wir 97 km mit 1150 hm gefahren. Der lustige Kringel in der Mitte ist der Aufstieg zum Reschenpass mit seinen 11 Kehren.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2018)

Hey, cool - mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja Glück zu haben (ich drücke die Daumen, dass es so bleibt)

Der Reschensee ist ja leer - man kann am Kirchturm gut den "normalen" Wasserstand sehen...

(dann müssen wir mal ein "TreffenmitTieren" machen: Gnu, Mausel, Sausel... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Juni 2018)

Jaja, der leere Reschensee 
Als wir vor 3 Wochen da vorbeifuhren und ich kommentierte: "Ganz schön leer." kam vom Fahrersitz die Erklärung: "Ist ja auch erst 9.35!" 
(Schön, wenn einer vom Wasser und der andere von Touris redet...)


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, cool - mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja Glück zu haben (ich drücke die Daumen, dass es so bleibt)



Nur der Vollständigkeitshalber, wir sind schon wieder zurück und ich schreibe das sozusagen rückwirkend, taggenau  Aber soviel schon mal vorweg, mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück 



Martina H. schrieb:


> (dann müssen wir mal ein "TreffenmitTieren" machen: Gnu, Mausel, Sausel... )


Die wilde Tiershow


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jaja, der leere Reschensee
> Als wir vor 3 Wochen da vorbeifuhren und ich kommentierte: "Ganz schön leer." kam vom Fahrersitz die Erklärung: "Ist ja auch erst 9.35!"
> (Schön, wenn einer vom Wasser und der andere von Touris redet...)



 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeitshalber, wir sind schon wieder zurück und ich schreibe das sozusagen rückwirkend, taggenau



Besser ist das 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber soviel schon mal vorweg, mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück



seeeehr gut 


Kurze Frage:

Dein Bike hat Aufnahmen für Gepackträger hinten - warum schnallst Du vorne Taschen dran?


----------



## lucie (10. Juni 2018)

...weil sie's kann...


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Dein Bike hat Aufnahmen für Gepackträger hinten - warum schnallst Du vorne Taschen dran?





lucie schrieb:


> ...weil sie's kann...



Korrekt 

Tatsächlich haben wir uns lange nen Kopp gemacht, wie wir das Gepäck sinnvoll unterbringen, ohne zusätzliches Zeugs zu kaufen. Klar war, dass zwei kleine Frontroller reichen. Klar war auch, dass wenn wir das Gewicht hinten haben, das VR schneller kommt, wenn es etwas steiler den Berg hochgeht. Ebenso klar war, dass ein Rad, was hinten mehr Last hat bergab zappliger läuft. Das haben wir alles schon ausprobiert  Daher haben wir uns entschieden das Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen. Zusätzlich wurde alles abmontiert, was nicht gebraucht wurde. Bei mir waren das die Schutzblech und der hintere Gepäckträger. Von einem anderen Rad habe ich den LRS genommen, um den Dynamo nicht sinnlos rumzuschleppen. In Summe hab ich so knapp 2,5 kg Gewicht gespart, vom normalen Reiserad in den "Bergmodus".

Wir haben unterwegs ja mit einigen anderen Tourenradlern gesprochen (die alle ihre Taschen hinten hatten) und alle haben uns wegen den Taschen vorn gefragt. Und glaubt es, oder nicht, alle haben gesagt ihr VR ist bei den Päßen hochgekommen, sie mussten dann schieben. Wir hatten überhaupt keine Probleme 

Wir sind super zufrieden mit dem Setup und würden es wieder so machen. Das einzige wo das Mehrgewicht vorne stört sind langsame Passage, in denen man zirkeln muss. Da merkt man die Trägheit der Lenkung. Aber sowas hatten wir nicht auf der Tour, von daher hat es uns auch nicht gestört.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2018)

jaja, die @lucie - wo sie sticheln kann 

Danke für die Erklärung, leuchtet ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2018)

* Tag 4 - Prad am Stilfserjoch - Kaltern am See*

Nach einer ruhigen Nacht starten wir ausgeruht auf die nächste Etappe. Diese wendet sich nun erstmal nach Osten.





Wir schlängeln uns durch Apfelbaumplantagen, umgeben von Bergen, deren Gipfel noch weiße Hüte tragen.





Immer wieder queren wir den Fluss (Etsch),




bis wir auf dem Etschradweg angekommen sind, der eher an eine Fahrrad-Schnellstrasse erinnert, als an einen Weg durch die Alpen.





Nach der Hälfte der heutigen Strecke erreichen wir Meran, wo wir einen kurzen Abstecher in die belebte City machen.





Bald zieht es uns aber zurück in die ruhigeren Bereiche und wir fahren zurück auf die ViaClaudiaRoute, die sich nun gen Süden wendet, die wir aber schnell wieder verlieren und wiederum auf dem Etschradweg landen. Die Ausschilderung der ViaClaudia in Italien ist im Grunde so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Zwar haben wir den Bikelineführer dabei, allerdings sind die Strassen und Wege so verschlungen, dass man alle paar hundert Meten drauf gucken müßte, was alles andere als praktikabel ist. Und so ziehe ich den Joker und schmeiße das GPS an, welches uns dann zurück auf die ViaClaudia führt, die sich eher an den Hängen entlangeschlängelt.





Und wo wir nette und ruhige Rastplätze finden.





Zum Etschradweg: Hier sammeln sich Radler aller Couleur. Besonders eBiker tummeln sich hier zu Hauf, gerne auch in größeren Gruppen. An einer Stelle findet sich eine Umleitung, die vom flachen und durchgängig asphaltierten Weg auf einen hügeligen Schotterweg führt. Berghoch ziehen natürlich wieder eBiker an uns vorbei und „motivieren“ uns mit Sprüchen wie „Sollen wir Sie hochschieben?“, während wir im kleinsten Gang unsere Räder hochtreten. Oben wendet sich dann plötzlich das Bild, denn ein eBike macht noch keinen Radfahrer, und so trauen sich die flotten eBiker nicht so richtig auf dem Schotter wieder runter zu fahren. Frech schieben wir uns vorbei, lösen die Bremsen und rauschen den Weg hinab 

Bald erreichen wir Kaltern und machen uns auf die Suche nach einer Unterkunft, die wir schließlich am Ortsende finden, mit einem tollen Blick auf den Kalterer See und einem netten Vermieter.





In der TouristenInfo haben wir uns noch eine Liste mit Restaurants geben lassen, die glutenfreie Gerichte anbieten. Das war leider nicht ganz korrekt, aber die Bedienung hat sich wieder vorbildich gekümmert und so gab es trotzdem ein leckeres glutenfreies Essen, bevor wir müde in die Betten gefallen sind.

Am Ende des Tages standen 96 km und knapp 470 hm auf dem Tacho – obwohl es eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur bergab ging


----------



## Aninaj (11. Juni 2018)

*Tag 5 - Kaltern am See - Trento*

Die Nacht hat es geregnet und als wir morgens aus dem Fenster schauen, tropft es immer noch aus den Wolken. Und so machen wir gemütlich und sitzen fast 1h beim Frühstück, bei dem sich alle Bewohner der Herberge einfinden. Es gibt lustige Gespräch, bis der Hausherr uns dann doch freundlich bittet, unser Zimmer zu räumen.

Mittlerweile hat das Wetter auch ein einsehen und die Sonne blinzelt langsam durch die Wolkendecke. Und so machen wir uns im trockenen auf den weiteren Weg.





Die Wolken hängen tief und verschleiern die Gipfel der Berge um uns herum.





Wir fahren wieder durch unzählige Apfelbaumplantagen und Weinreben, die nun immer mehr werden. Mittlerweile ist auch die Sonne wieder voll da und wir wünschen uns etwas mehr Schatten, aber den können uns die Weinreben nicht bieten.





Da uns die Radwege der ViaClaudiaAugusta, asphaltiert und flach und zum Großteil nun dem Etschradweg gleichend, langsam langweilen, beschließen wir unsere Minimalziel Trento zu erreichen und dann zum Gardasee zu fahren. Die Idee gab es schon von Anfang an und das Pärchen, das wir in Prad getroffen haben, hat uns nochmal motiviert. Für viele Alpencross Touren ist der Gardasee ein beliebtes Ziel, warum also nicht auch für uns.

Die langweilige Route über Rovereto wollen wir aber nicht fahren und so beschließen wir ab Trento mit der Seilbahn ein paar Höhenmeter zu erschwindeln und von dort über einen kleinen Pass zu fahren.

Da uns die Route jedoch nicht ganz klar ist, wollen wir uns in Trento noch informieren und beenden den Tag somit recht früh und erkunden die Stadt und besorgen eine Radkarte.





Vorsorglich gehen wir auch an der Seilbahnstation vorbei und erkunden uns, wie die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern funktioniert. Kein Problem versichert man uns, wenn wir zu den entsprechend gekennzeichneten Zeiten kommen. Zur Sicherheit mache ich ein Foto vom Aushang am Eingang, bevor wir im Hotel zu Abend essen. Wie so oft in Italien gibt es problemlos glutenfreie Gerichte, statt den üblichen Brotstangen, wird sogar extra ein glutenfreies Brötchen aufgebacken. Zum Nachtisch gehen wir in der Stadt noch ein abendliches Eis essen, bevor wir die Betten beziehen.





Dem morgendlichen Regen und unserer Routenänderung geschuldet sind wir heute nur knapp 62 km mit 260 hm gefahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juni 2018)

Ei, da hätten wir uns vielleicht kurz sehen können. Ich war vom 29.5. bis 3.6. in Goldrain. Das ist das Kaff am Etschradweg zwischen den Käffern Latsch und Schlanders.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ei, da hätten wir uns vielleicht kurz sehen können. Ich war vom 29.5. bis 3.6. in Goldrain. Das ist das Kaff am Etschradweg zwischen den Käffern Latsch und Schlanders.



Ganz knapp verpaßt, der 29.5 war unser 5. Radtag


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

*Tag 6 - Trento - Torbole*

Der Tag beginnt früh, wir wollen rechtzeitig an der Seilbahnstation sein, um nicht zu lange warten zu müssen. In die Gondel passen max. 3 Räder und ihre Fahrer. Und so haben wir nur wenig Zeit für das erste echte glutenfreie Frühstück, bevor wir unsere Räder satteln und zur Seilbahnstation fahren.

Dort schaut uns der Ticketverkäufer völlig entgeistert an und erklärt, dass die Gondel erst ab 9 Uhr Räder mitnimmt, es ist 8:10. Wir sind etwas verwirrt und ich zeige ihm das Foto des Plans, das ich gestern extra gemacht habe und in dem eindeutig steht, dass um 8 die erste Gondel für Radler fährt. Sofort rennt er los und entfernt den von mir fotographierten Aushang vom Eingang und erklärt uns, dass wäre der Sommerfahrplan, der gilt (noch) nicht (ich frage mich nur, ob der da jetzt den ganzen Winter hing…).

Während wir uns etwas resigniert auf eine 45min Wartezeit einstellen, fängt der Ticketverkäufer plötzlich an zu telefonieren und diskutiert heftig mit jemandem auf italienisch. Am Ende erklärt er uns, dass wir mit der Gondel jetzt fahren können, aber noch Tickets kaufen müssen. Da sein Englisch leider nicht so gut ist und wir kein Italienisch können, sind wir uns nicht sicher, was das jetzt bedeutet, kaufen aber die Tickets und gegen 8:20 buggsiert er uns außerplanmäßig in die Gondel, die uns direkt nach oben bringt. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür 



 




Von oben hat man einen tollen Blick über Trento





Und auch wenn wir uns mit der Seilbahn knapp 400 hm erkauft haben, müssen wir nochmal etwa 200 hm bis zu einem klein Pass aus eigener Kraft bewältigen. Wir sind aber früh genug dran, um fast keinen Verkehr zu haben und später gibt es sogar extra eine Strasse für Radfahrer, die zwar fies steil ist, aber wenigstens ruhig.

Der Pass ist schnell geschafft und den Rest des Weges geht es fast nur noch bergab. Mal durch kleine Orte, mal über Autostrassen, später dann nur noch über ausgebaute Radwege.

Unterwegs treffen wir einen urigen Obstverkäufer, der mit seinem kleinen Transporter am Strassenrand steht. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Orange kaufen, stattdessen bietet er uns ungefragt eine kulinarische Reise durch seinen Obstladen an. Neben Melone und Pfirsich probieren wir auch Kirschen und obwohl er erst nicht glaube kann, dass wir wirklich was kaufen wollen, einigen wir uns auf eine kleine Melone, die noch Platz in unserem Gepäck findet. Leider habe ich kein Bild gemacht 

Abgesehen von kleinen Verfahrer finden wir dank der Karte und den Informationen, die das www so bereithält unseren Weg ins Sarchetal, in dem sich riesige Wände fast senkrecht vor uns auftürmen.





Hier befindet sich auch Arco, eines der bekanntesten Klettergebiete. Und obwohl es hier Unmengen echte Kletterwänder gibt, sehen wir eine „Outdoor“kletterhalle direkt vor imposanten Wänden. Verrückt.

Und so fahren wir weiter, bis sich endlich das ersehnte Ziel vor uns ausbreitet – der Gardasee.





Glücklich am Ziel zu sein, beziehen wir unser Zimmer im Hotel. Wir haben uns schon vor Beginn der Reise für den ShuttleService entschieden, der aber leider am nächsten Tag nicht fährt und so quartieren wir uns diesmal für zwei Tage ein und entscheiden wir uns für Torbole (zum Einen fährt der Bus zurück hier los und zum Anderen erhoffen wir uns etwas mehr Ruhe als direkt in Riva).

Der Blick vom Zimmer geht direkt auf den See, leider liegt noch die Strasse dazwischen, aber tatsächlich ist es nachts ziemlich ruhig und es läßt sich gut mit offenem Fenster schlafen. Etwas lauter war dann eher der italienische Nachbar 

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Orten, finden wir in Torbole und auch in Riva lediglich ein Restaurant, bei dem wir sicher davon ausgehen können, dass sie glutenfreies Essen anbieten, zum Glück ist es eine Pizzeria, und so klingt der Tag bei einer leckeren Pizza aus.





Am Ende war es eine eher kurze Tour, die wir mit schönen Pausen etwas in die Länge gezogen haben. Knapp 50km und 460 gefahrene Höhenmeter finden sich am Ende auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

Zusammenfassung:

Von: Landsberg am Lech 
Nach: Torbole am Gardasee 

Größtenteils auf der Via Claudia Augusta Route

gefahrene Kilometer: 476,5 km
gefahrene Höhenmeter: 4220 hm


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2018)

Scböner Bericht  und evtl. eine Alternative für uns/mich auch mal zu einem AX zukommen - die Idee ist jedenfalls mal gespeichert  - Bikes für/mit Taschen haben wir ja auch


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Scböner Bericht  und evtl. eine Alternative für uns/mich auch mal zu einem AX zukommen - die Idee ist jedenfalls mal gespeichert  - Bikes für/mit Taschen haben wir ja auch



Für alle die sich keine endlosen Höhenmeter durch die Alpen zutrauen, ist das definitiv eine sehr zu empfehlende Alternative. Zumal die Infrastruktur (Radwege, Unterkünfte, Verpflegungspunkte) sehr gut ausgebaut ist und man sich somit voll und ganz auf's raldn konzentrieren kann. Das Feeling der ganz hohen Berge fehlt natürlich etwas, aber als Einstieg und für Lust auf mehr durchaus geeignet.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juni 2018)

Wirklich ein schöner Bericht, mal was anderes anstatt immer höher weiter schneller uns noch mehr S  Ein gutes Beispiel, dass man auch eine entspannte Tour genießen kann und sie einen Bericht wert ist.
Mir tun immer die Reiseradler so leid, die mit ihren schweren Packtaschen sowas wie die Norbertshöhe rauffahren, mein Mann sagt dann immer, dass auch die das freiwillig machen. Ich denk mir, mit Rucksack wäre das doch entspannter?!
@ Martina: Auch die Via Claudia könnte man mit Rucksack fahren. 

Und noch ein Tipp: Die ätzende Asfaltstraße zur Norbertshöhe kann man super umfahren, in dem man in Martina nach der Brücke rechts fährt. Da geht ein relativ neuer Forstweg hoch, schön durch den Wald und mit einer angenehmen Steigung, schätze zwischen 7 und ganz wenigen Stücken mit max. 10%. Man kommt dann direkt gegenüber dem Gasthaus wieder raus.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und noch ein Tipp: Die ätzende Asfaltstraße zur Norbertshöhe kann man super umfahren, in dem man in Martina nach der Brücke rechts fährt. Da geht ein relativ neuer Forstweg hoch, schön durch den Wald und mit einer angenehmen Steigung, schätze zwischen 7 und ganz wenigen Stücken mit max. 10%. Man kommt dann direkt gegenüber dem Gasthaus wieder raus.



Sowas habe ich im Vorfeld gesucht, bin in den Karten aber nicht fündig geworden. Aber die Nächsten können den Tipp sicher gut gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2018)

*Nachtrag*

Wie alles im Leben endet auch eine tolle Alpendurchquerung irgendwann und so hieß es nach 7 Tagen radeln in den Alpen, Sachen packen und ab nach Hause. Ein letzter Blick auf den Gardasee aus dem Hotelzimmer, heute morgen mal mit blauem Himmel.




 

Schon im Vorfeld haben wir uns Gedanken gemacht, wie wir am einfachsten wieder zu unserem Auto zurückkommen und haben uns für den Shutttle Service entschieden. Noch recht kurzfristig (2-3 Tage vor der Rückreise) kann ein Platz gebucht werden. Man ist also relativ frei bei seiner Tour und muss nicht irgendwelchen festen Terminen hinterherjagen.

Im Bikeline-Führer sind mehrere Anbieter angegeben und so fanden wir an unserem freien Nachmittag in Trento einen Shuttle Service, der uns zwei Plätze für den Freitag reservierte. Als wir viertel nach Neun am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ankommen, glauben wir erst unseren Augen nicht zu trauen.



 

6 andere Alpendurchquerer und lediglich ein kleiner Hochdachkombi stehen bereit. Und schon fängt der Italienische Fahrer an, die Bikes auf das Dach des Autos zu hieven. Dort werden sie lediglich mit der Kurbel der Antriebsseite in eine Halterung gesteckt.



 

Wir und die anderen Radler scherzen über diese Art des Transports und hoffen einfach, dass schon alles gut gehen wird. Immerhin sind wir nicht die Ersten bei denen die Bikes so transportiert werden. Außerdem ist der kleine PKW nur ein Zubringer zum eigentlichen Bus…

Bevor wir losfahren zurrt der Italiener noch die Vorderräder an der Reling fest und wir quetschen uns zu acht und das Gepäck in den kleinen Wagen. Zum Glück sind Alpen-Reiseradler meist mit wenig Gepäck unterwegs. Nach knapp 35 min ist es geschafft, wir sind in Rovereto und alle Räder sind noch auf dem Dach, scheinbar auch vollständig 

Flux sind alle Räder wieder abgeladen und während wir noch in der Sonne braten und hoffen, der Anschlußbus ist nicht ohne uns gefahren, biegt dieser schon auf den Parkplatz ein. Diesmal ein 16-sitziger Bus mit einem Anhänger für ebensoviele Räder. Das schaut doch schon viel besser aus.

In der Reihenfolgen, wie wir aussteigen werden, werden die Räder verstaut (die bunten Räder in der Mitte zwischen dem ganzen Einheitsschwarz/grau sind natürlich unsere ) und wir machen es uns im Bus bequem. Die Strecke, die wir uns an 6 Tagen erradelt haben, bringen wir nun in knapp 8h hinter uns.



 

Der Bus fährt im Grunde die gleiche Route zurück und setzt die Radler an den Punkten ab, an denen sie eingestiegen sind. Wir sind die Vorletzten, nur ein anderes Pärchen hat den Originalstartpunkt in Donauwörth gewählt.

Auf dem Rückweg ziehen natürlich (fast) die gleichen Berge nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge an uns vorbei. Das Wetter spielt allerdings nicht mehr so mit. Es ist düster und grau und die Berge verstecken ihre Gipfel in den tiefhängenden Wolken.



 

Dafür können wir nochmal einen Blick auf das Schloß Neuschwanenstein machen, diesmal von der anderen Seite.



 

Am Brenner gab es einen kleinen Stau, so dass wir am Ende mit knapp 45 min Verspätung am Zielparkplatz in Landsberg am Lech ankommen. Leider steht das Auto auf einem anderen Parkplatz, als wir abgesetzt werden und so haben wir noch einmal 6 km – natürlich den Berg hoch – zu unserem Auto zu radln, das aber noch wohlbehalten genau da steht, wo wir es abgestellt haben 

Irgendwann auf dem Rückweg öffnet der Himmel dann doch noch seine Schleusen, wir haben sogar etwas Aquaplaning auf der Autobahn, dafür gibt es aber einen tollen Doppelregenbogen (vom Beifahrersitz aus fotographiert!).



 

Insgesamt war das vermutlich der anstrengendste Tag der ganzen Tour. Recht früh ging es los, die letzten Sachen packen, Frühstücken und ab zum Sammelplatz. Um 9:20 wurde alles verladen, gegen 18:15 waren wir in Landsberg, gegen 19:00 hatten wir das Auto wiedergefunden und alles verladen und gegen 23:15 Uhr waren wir dann endlich daheim.

Ingesamt war es eine tolle Tour, die Alpen leisten und wir planen schon die nächste Tour. Wohin ist noch nicht sicher, aber wir werden unterwegs sein


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2018)

Na supi 
der Anfang ist gemacht 
Schöne Eindrücke von der leichten Version und prima Wetter erwischt.



Aninaj schrieb:


> ....
> Anhang anzeigen 741485



Ungefähr in der Mitte eurer Strecke Trento-Gardasee hatten wir letztes Jahr unsere "Kletterstation"


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2019)

*Tag 1 Von daheim --> Amsterdam*

Wo kann man im April schon gemütlich mit dem Rad rumfahren, ohne eine ewig weite Anreise zu haben? So richtig viele Ideen hatten wir nicht, und so entschieden wir, doch mal unsere westlichen Nachbarn zu besuchen.

Mit dem Zug nach Amsterdam und von dort mit dem Rad durch die Niederlanden, Belgien, Luxemburg und einem Abstecher nach Frankreich zurück in die Heimat. So der Plan.

Die Zugreservierung sollte unser erstes Abenteuer werden. Fahrradkarten lassen sich online nämlich nicht für Auslandsfahrten kaufen. Dafür gibt es einen netten Telefonservice, den wir nachts um 22 Uhr eine Weile beschäftigt haben.

Umso schöner, dass nun auch der ICE Fahrräder mitnimmt. Und so ging es um 8:36 mit dem ICE ab Mannheim in Richtung Amsterdam.









Zwei mal Umsteigen mit ausreichend Zeitreserve und pünktlichen Zügen, machten die Bahnreise angenehm unaufgeregt und so konnten wir schon bald die ersten Meter auf niederländischem Boden radln.





Tatsächlich radelt es sich selbst in Amsterdam ziemlich entspannt. Klar sind Unmengen Radler unterwegs, aber dafür haben sie ja eigene Wege. Diese sind rot markiert und haben irgendwie immer Vorrang.

Die 10 km die wir vom Hauptbahnhof zu unserer Unterkunft radln fliegen nur so dahin. Kaum Ampeln (und wenn, dann kann man sich an den Hinweisen orientieren, dass man schneller oder langsamer fahren soll, um eine grüne Welle zu haben, oder eben auf den Knopf drücken und ein paar Sekunden auf grün warten), immer Vorfahrt vor den Autos, eigene Umrundungen für Kreisverkehre und große Straße werden einfach unterfahren. Genial.

Zurück in die City nehmen wir die Metro, aber ein Parkplatzproblem hat man auch mit dem Fahrrad nicht. Die Unmengen Radständer überall sind beeindruckend. Auch wenn 99% der Räder echte Rüben sind.





Wir schauen uns die Stadt etwas an, besuchen natürlich den obligatorischen Coffeeshop und finden beim goldenen M endlich mal wieder glutenfreie Burger. Da haben uns die Nachbarn echt einiges vorraus!

Heute als nur eine kurze „Tour“. Knapp 20 km. Ein bißchen einrollen


----------



## Fasani (23. April 2019)

Schöne Tour! Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2019)

...ja, mach mal Bericht - wir haben (auf unserer Tour) ja leider nicht so viele Bilder gemacht...


Nimmt der ICE jetzt grundsätzlich Räder mit?


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nimmt der ICE jetzt grundsätzlich Räder mit?



Leider nein. Es gibt mittlerweile den ICE der Baureihe 4 und bei diesem wurde an Radfahrer gedacht und ein Fahrradabteil pro Zug berücksichtigt. Diese Züge verkehren auf vielen Strecken, meist 4-6x pro Tag. Also in der bahn.de Suche einfach eingeben, dass man ein Rad mitnehmen möchte und dann werden entsprechende Verbindungen auch mit ICE angezeigt.

Die Radkarte (international) hat 10€ pro Rad gekostet, Stellplatz ist dann inklusive. Es gab 4 "Hängeplätze" - siehe mein Bike auf dem Bild - und nochmal 4 oder 6 (weiß nicht mehr genau) "Stehplätze". Die Stehplätze finde ich aber etwas unpraktisch, da die Bike so sehr weit in den Raum ragen und die anderen Reisenden da sicher gerne mit dem Koffer hängen bleiben. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, finde ich es schon super endlich auch mal flotter mit dem Bike reisen zu können.


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2019)

... ich finde es schon mal gut, dass es überhaupt geht - da scheint ja jetzt, endlich mal, ein Umdenken stattzufinden...


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2019)

*Tag 2 - Amsterdam --> s' Hertogenbosch*

Heute also der erste richtige Radtag. Von Amsterdam geht es in den Süden. Das Wetter soll sich heute von einer etwas rauen Seite zeigen, fängt aber erstmal noch gutmütig an. Ein bisschen blau, ein bisschen Wind, ein bisschen Sonne – fürs Schaukelpferd. 



 

So richtig vorwärts geht’s nicht und so muss dann doch wieder das Stahlross ran. Auf ruhigen Radwegen Rollen wir Richtung Süden.



 

Noch hält sich der Gegenwind in Grenzen, frischt aber recht bald auf. Und es geht immer am Kanal entlang.



 

Immer wieder sehen wir HausBoote. Ob die hier wirklich bewohnt sind, oder doch eher so eine Art Wochenendbötschen sind, erfahren wir nicht.



 

Die vielen Kuhfleckenschafe sind meist eher ruhige Genosssen und nicht so zu Gesprächen aufgelegt 



 

In Utrecht finden wir ein kleines Bistro, in dem überraschender Weise alle Speisen glutenfrei sind. Das erfahren wir eher zufällig, ausgewiesen ist das nirgends. Und so gibt es leckere Pancakes zum Frühstück.

Oft führen uns die Radwege auf den Deichen entlang, so dass wir natürlich immer voll im Wind fahren, der irgendwie immer von vorne kommt, wenn wir Reiseradln.

Bei dem vielen Wasser bleibt es auch nicht aus, dass wir mit der Fähre übersetzen. Nicht überall sind Brücken gebaut. Wären auch ganz schön viele.



 

Den letzten Abschnitt verbringen wir dann leider hauptsächlich an großen Straßen, teilweise Autobahnen. Es gibt immer einen eigenen Radweg, und sehr wenig Kontakt mit den Autos, laut ist es natürlich trotzdem.

Dann fängt es auch noch an zu tröpfeln, aber da sind wir dann schon fast am Ziel in Den Bosch (’s Hertogenbosch). Nach kurzer Suche finden wir ein nettes Zimmer in einem ehemaligen Kloster.

Die Suche nach dem Abendessen gestaltet sich dagegen etwas schwieriger. Scheinbar sind wir in einer etwas nobleren Gegend abgestiegen. Aber auch hier werden wir am Ende bei einem leckeren Inder fündig, der preislich zwar nicht mit Berlin mithalten kann, geschmacklich dagegen voll.



 

Am Ende stehen knapp 95 km in etwa 7h auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Fasani (24. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> *Tag 2 - Amsterdam --> s' Hertogenbosch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, in den Niederlanden zahlt man definitiv mehr als hier für's Essen. Aber sehr oft sehr lecker!

Wie habt ihr die Reise geplant? Wenn ihr in den Niederlanden an den Knoppunten vorbeikommt, dann ist oft auch die landschaftlich schönere Route mit einem kleinen Bäumchen und in grün gekennzeichnet (auf den Hinweisschildern), die roten sind "nur" schnell und gehen dann halt oft an der Straße vorbei. Die grünen sind allerdings oft etwas länger.
Falls euch der Tipp hilft und ihr vielleicht noch spontan umdengeln könnt und wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Reise geplant? Wenn ihr in den Niederlanden an den Knoppunten vorbeikommt, dann ist oft auch die landschaftlich schönere Route mit einem kleinen Bäumchen und in grün gekennzeichnet (auf den Hinweisschildern), die roten sind "nur" schnell und gehen dann halt oft an der Straße vorbei. Die grünen sind allerdings oft etwas länger.
> Falls euch der Tipp hilft und ihr vielleicht noch spontan umdengeln könnt und wollt.



Ich hab vorab grob eine Route von Amsterdam nach Luxemburg (Stadt) mit Hilfe von Komoot geplant. Die einzelnen Tagesetappen sind wir dann aber doch eher frei nach Schnauze gefahren. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2019)

*Tag 3 - s' Hertogenbosch --> Lanklaar*

Der neue Tag begrüßt uns mit blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein. Nach einem kräftigenden Frühstück machen wir uns auf den Weg.

Kaum sind wir raus aus der Stadt, schon schlängelt sich der Radweg durch die Landschaft.





Noch ist es kühl, aber die Sonne wird mit jedem Meter wärmer. Meistens sind die Wege 1a asphaltiert, ab und an aber auch eher naturbelassen.





Hier und da haben wir schon die eine oder andere Windmühlen gesehen, heute fahren wir endlich mal ganz dicht an einer vorbei.





Unser Weg führt uns durch Kiefernwälder und wildes Weideland, wo ein paar Büffel frei rumlaufen.









Als es wieder waldiger wird, verlassen wir die Niederlanden und setzen unsere Fahrt nun im belgischen „Fietsparadijs“ fort.





Nach den wirklich beeindruckenden Radwegen in den Niederlanden, sind wir natürlich skeptisch, was Belgien für Radler zu bieten hat. Tatsächlich stehen wir ein paar Kilometer weiter plötzlich ohne Übergang an einer 4 spurigen Schnellstraße.

Das mit dem Radler Paradies muss Belgien also noch etwas üben. Den Großteil des restlichen Weges legen wir entlang eines Kanals zurück. Eine Baustelle zwingt zwischenzeitlich zu einem etwas rumpeligen Umweg.





Bei der ersten auserwählten Unterkunft werden wir dann allerdings eher unfreundlich abgewiesen. (Obwohl online noch 2 Zimmer buchbar sind, behauptet der Besitzer es wäre alles ausgebucht). Auf Diskussionen haben wir aber keine Lust und so versuchen wir es zwei Strassen weiter.

Der zweite Versuch fällt dafür umso freundlicher aus. Ein tolles Zimmer, mit direktem Zugang zum Hof/Garten, auf dem es sich wunderbar entspannen lässt.

Am Ende sind es knapp 105 km, die wir trotz einer Menge Gegenwind geschafft haben. Den ersten Sonnenbrand des Jahres gab’s gratis dazu


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2019)

Hast Du am Lenker einfach eine Deuter Hüfttasche? Hängt da noch was drunter?


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hast Du am Lenker einfach eine Deuter Hüfttasche? Hängt da noch was drunter?



 Jepp. Hab die eigentlich meist auch da wo sie hingehört - um die Hüfte - aber manchmal hat mich das genervt und ich hab sie vorn über die SQLab Hörnchen und unter dem Vorbau durch an den Lenker gehangen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich darunter tatsächlich noch einen Chalkbag hängen (den ich einfach mit Reepschnur am Vorbau befestigt habe, sieht man auf dem ersten Bild dieser Reise, am Bahnhof, ganz gut.). Später ist der Chalkbag dann ans andere Rad gewandert, dann ging das mit der Hüfttasche aber immer noch problemlos so. Die hängt dann einfach vor den Leitungen, allerdings war sie auch nie sonderlich voll und somit recht leicht.


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2019)

*Tag 4 - Lanklaar --> Verviers*

Was ein Tag! Soviel kann ich euch jetzt schon verraten. Aber von vorn.

Nach einer guten Nacht nahmen wir Abschied von einer echt schönen Unterkunft und radelten weiter.





Wie schon den gestrigen Nachmittag, ging es erstmal eine ganze Weile am Julianakanaal entlang bis wir letztlich auf die Maas treffen und Belgien kurz nochmal Richtung Niederlande verlassen.





In Maastricht gibt es ein kleines Frühstück und eine Radkarte für Ost-Belgien. Die uns aber leider auch nicht so wirklich weiterhilft. Wirklich Radwege lassen sich darauf irgendwie nicht finden.

Und kaum wieder in Belgien ist es vorbei mit Radlerparadies. Kaum noch andere Radfahrer und erst recht keine Radwege.

Und zu allem Übel geht’s relativ unerwartet mit einem Mal bergauf. Und so machen wir die ersten Höhenmeter und werden oben zumindest freudig begrüßt.





Leider freuen sich die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht so über uns. Viel zu dicht ziehen Autos und große LKWs an uns vorbei. Schon ziemlich genervt kommen wir an unserem vorläufigen Ziel (Verviers) an und finden uns mitten in einer ziemlich runtergekommenen Stadt wieder.

Das bessert die Laune nicht sonderlich und so überlegen wir mit dem Zug diesen Teil Belgiens einfach zu überspringen und direkt nach Luxemburg zu fahren. Am Bahnhof angekommen müssen wir aber feststellen, dass es ab hier keine Züge in den Süden gibt.

Bei booking.com finde ich eine nett aussehende private Unterkunft etwas außerhalb, die wir kurzerhand buchen. Die Alternative, nach Aachen zu fahren, gibt es auch morgen noch.

Der Weg wird auch schon deutlich ruhiger, die Gegend schöner, auch wenn es nochmal gut hoch und runter geht.





Aber wir haben Glück, es ist wirklich eine schöne Unterkunft, mit Hühnern und Hausschaf, das wir direkt von unserem Zimmer sehen können.



 



Im Supermarkt (2km mit netten 70 hm - mit vollen Taschen! - entfernt) gehen wir noch Abendessen einkaufen, welches wir auf der Terrasse in der Abendsonne genießen. Inkl. Sonnenuntergang.

Von den Gastgebern gibt es noch Tipps für die Weiterreise. Doch dazu dann morgen mehr.





Da wir heute schon recht früh an der Unterkunft angekommen sind, waren es am Ende eher kurze 69 km mit 688 hm.


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2019)

Ich bin ja nicht so der Reiseradler, aber die Taschen am Vorderrad scheint mir doch nicht so angenehm zum Fahren zu sein  wenn ich an meine Kinderzeit denke, als wir die Einkaufstaschen am Lenker hängen hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht so der Reiseradler, aber die Taschen am Vorderrad scheint mir doch nicht so angenehm zum Fahren zu sein  wenn ich an meine Kinderzeit denke, als wir die Einkaufstaschen am Lenker hängen hatten



Nun ja, ich denke zwischen "am Lenker hängen" und "an einem Lowrider fixiert" sind doch eher Welten. Tatsächlich fährt es sich mit Taschen vorn deutlich angenehmen als mit Taschen hinten, da das Gewicht auf dem Bike besser verteilt ist. Es sitzt satter auf der Strasse und macht sowohl bergauf (VR kommt nicht) als auch bergab (Gewicht auf der Gabel hält die Lenkung stabil) überhaupt keine Probleme. Und wenn die Taschen gleichmäßig beladen sind, ist auch freihändig, zumindest geradeaus, kein Problem. 

Ach ja, Rad an Bahnhöfen Treppen hoch und runter tragen ist mit diesem Setup auch deutlich einfacher. 

Wenn ich also die Wahl habe, dann werde ich mein Gepäck immer vorn unterbringen. Zumindest so lange ich zwei Taschen habe. Eine ist natürlich blöd. Aber mit einer Tasche reiseradln wäre auch eher sehr minimalistisch


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

*Tag 5 - Verviers --> Ouren*

Der neue Tag beginnt etwas verkatert. Nicht weil wir gestern zu tief in irgendein Glas geschaut hätten, sondern weil das schmale Bett einfach nicht für zwei aktive Schläfer geeignet ist.

Dafür gibt es ein nettes Frühstück bei dem wir uns etwas mit den Gastgebern verquatschen, aber so sind wir halbwegs wach und fit, als wir uns auf den Weg machen.

Entgegen unserer Radkarte gibt es in Belgien sehr wohl gute Radwege die RAVeL (die Grünen Wege). Allen voran die Vennbahn, auf umgebauten Bahntrassen kann man von Aachen bis in den Norden Luxemburgs radln.

Die erste Stunde heute mussten wir noch über wenig befahrene Landstraßen, bevor wir den Einstieg ins RAVeL Netz erreichten.



 

Nur noch ein Radweg und Natur pur. Wenn wir das vorher gewusst hätten. Das nächste mal also doch wieder mehr planen.

Nicht lang und es wird doch wieder laut, wie kommen am Circuit of Spa - eine Motorrennstrecke vorbei.



 

Ganz schön laut und so fahren wir schnell weiter. Und es wird wirklich richtig schön. Durch einen eiskalten Tunnel, unter Brücken hindurch, über Brücken rüber, durch teilweise abgelegene Landschaften.









 

Die einzelnen Abschnitte der Strecken sind meist leicht steigend oder fallend. Die Steigung sieht man oft allerdings nicht, merkt nur, dass es schwieriger wird zu treten. Bergab rollt es sich mit bis zu 24 km/h recht angenehm, mit etwas Gas kommen wir auch auf über 30 km/h.








So machen wir relativ schnell Strecke, fahren dafür aber auch Umwege.

Am Ende landen wir in Ouren. Der letzte Ort in einem kleinen Zipfel Belgiens, am Dreiländereck Be/Lu/De.

Worüber ich mir noch nie so genau Gedanken gemacht habe: Belgien hat keine eigene Sprache, im Norden sprachen unsere Gastgeber niederländisch, in der Mitte Ost-Belgiens französisch und hier an der Grenze zu Deutschland deutsch. Verständigen konnten wir uns aber immer 



 

Nach einem guten glutenfreien Abendessen gibt es diesmal wieder für jeden eine eigene Matratze. Damit wir gestärkt in den nächsten Tag starten können. Luxemburg, wir kommen 

Am Ende stehen heute 86,5 km mit 775 hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Aninaj (27. April 2019)

*Tag 6 - Ouren --> Luxemburg*

Vom kleinen Bergdorf in Belgien geht es heute in die Hauptstadt Luxemburgs. Ein bisschen Kontrastprogramm.

Nach einem kleinen Frühstück geht’s erstmal am Dreiländereck (Belgien, Luxemburg, Deutschland) vorbei.



 

Super idyllisch, keine Touristen. Dafür geht’s gleich darauf erstmal ordentlich den Berg hoch. Oben erwartet uns Landwirtschaft soweit das Auge reicht. Und jede Menge Windränder.



 


 

Die meiste Zeit fahren wir auf gut asphaltierten Landwirtschaftswegen, ab und zu müssen wir kurze Stücke auf die Landstraße ausweichen. Das ewig hoch und runter ist allerdings ziemlich anstrengend. Insbesondere in der mittlerweile auch echt brennenden Sonne. Und so suchen wir immer wieder etwas Schatten für kurze Pausen.



 

Und da lacht uns auch schon der nächsten Anstieg an.



 

Aber auch diesen bezwingen wir und landen schließlich an der Alzette, die wir nun einfach den restlichen Tag hoch fahren.



 
Leider gibt es auch hier kaum Schatten und die Sonne brennt uns kräftig auf die Birne. Kurz vor Luxemburg wird die Wegführung auch etwas chaotisch. Gefühlt fahren wir zick zack, aber wir kommen tatsächlich in Luxemburg an.

In der Unterkunft machen wir uns kurz frisch, bevor diese wirklich coole Stadt erkunden. Im Zentrum gibt es einen tiefen Graben, der von hohen Mauern umgeben / geschützt ist. Zum Teil stehen dort Wohnhäuser, zum Teil wird es als Erholungsraum genutzt. Wie eine Oase mitten in der Stadt.






 


 

Da gibt es noch eine Menge zu entdecken, aber wir sind dann doch etwas k.o. und ziehen uns nach dem Abendessen aufs Zimmer zurück, um uns noch ein bisschen zu erholen.

Für heute stehen 84 km mit 870 hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

*Tag 7 - Luxemburg --> Dillingen --> Heim*

Auf so einer Reise macht man ja viele Erfahrungen. Eine davon ist, dass Bed & Bike ein tolle Sache ist, eine gute Unterbringung für’s Bike aber noch keine Garantie für eine erholsame Nacht des Bikers ist. Ein Hotel in zentraler Lage hatte in diesem Fall den entschiedenen Nachteil, dass es im Zimmer zu warm war, um das Fenster zu zulassen, draußen aber zu laut, um es aufzulassen (warum auch immer die Klima nicht ging…).

Jedenfalls saßen wir heute noch etwas mehr gerädert beim Frühstück, wo es immerhin glutenfreies Müsli gab. Nach einem kurzen Abstecher in den Supermarkt waren wir dann für den Tag gerüstet und schon die ersten Meter raus aus Luxemburg können sich sehen lassen, mitten durch die grünen Oasen der Stadt.



 

Erst direkt auf Radwegen, später auf sehr ruhigen Nebenstrassen rollten wir uns langsam warm.



 

Ein leicht welliges auf- und ab, was auf dem Höhenprofil vorab viel schlimmer aussah, als es dann war.



 

Nach einer echt steilen Abfahrt, bei der unsere Bremsen echt geglüht haben, trafen wir erneut auf ein Dreiländereck.



 

Diesmal treffen Luxemburg, Deutschland und Frankreich aufeinander. Gleichzeitig ist es für uns ein kurzes Tal, bevor es nochmal ordentlich den Berg hoch geht. Daher machen wir erstmal eine kleine Pause, hinter uns eine MiniKopie des Eifelturms.



 

Und dann geht es weiter. Über Landwirtschaftswege schrauben wir uns immer höher, mit schönen Ausblicken und natürlich viel Gegenwind.



 

Es ist eine kurze Passage durch Frankreich, bevor wir die Deutsche Grenze passieren und die letzten Kilometer abwärts rollen.



 

Bei Merzig treffen wir auf die Saar, der wir noch etwas bis Dillingen folgen. Dort machen wir eine kurz Rast, bevor wir am Bahnhof unsere Reise beenden und mit dem Zug in Richtung Heimat fahren.

Ganz so einfach macht es uns die Bahn dann aber doch nicht. Normaler Weise kann man ab Dillingen direkt nach Mannheim fahren, aber über Ostern gibt es eine nette Baustelle mit SEV (Busse die keine Räder mitnehmen), so dass wir doch noch einen Teil radln müssen. Immerhin führt uns der Weg zum Großteil durch schattige Wälder, die auch den langsam nervenden Gegenwind etwas abschwächen.






Mit der S-Bahn geht es dann weiter nach Mannheim und von dort nochmal die letzten Kilometer nach Hause. Happy, aber doch ziemlich k.o. und etwas müde kommen wir daheim an. 

Am Ende stehen 85,6 km mit knapp 700 hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

*Zusammenfassung BeNeLux Reise *

Für uns ist das Bike das perfekte Fortbewegungsmittel um Land und Leute kennenzulernen. Schnell genug, um nicht tagelang die gleiche Landschaft anzusehen und doch langsam genug, um mit Land und Leute in Kontakt zu kommen. Den ganzen Tag weht einem (meist) frische Luft um die Nase, zwitschern die Vögel von den Bäumen und manchmal antwortet auch ein Schaf von der Weide.

Mit jeder Tour lernen wir wieder neue Sachen, die wir hoffentlich bei der nächsten Tour dann besser machen / berücksichtigen:

Bed & Bike hilft bei der Wahl des richtigen Hotels, die Lage sollte trotzdem gut bedacht werden
Frühstück im Hotel lohnt sich nicht, wenn es nicht im Zimmerpreis inklusive ist
glutenfreies Abendessen mit knurrendem Magen zu suchen, kann ganz schön nervenraubend sein
nach ordentlich Radkilometern, braucht es ein Bett mit zwei Matratzen und zwei Decken
mit dem richtigen Sattel fährt es sich deutlich besser
in den Niederlande fährt es sich wirklich entspannt, auch wenn wirklich viele Radler unterwegs sind und wir die einzigen mit Helmen auf dem Kopf waren
Radcheck mit Probefahrt vor der Reise verringert die Probleme während der Tour
ständig Gegenwind zu haben kann echt nerven
Und dann noch die harten Fakten der Tour:

_Anzahl Tage: 7
Gesamtdauer Fahrzeit: 32:21:46 h
Gesamtdistanz: 537,24 km
Gesamtanstieg: 3.329 m
Weiteste Distanz: 105,24 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 16,6 km/h (mit viel Gegenwind)
Anzahl befahrener Länder: 5 (Niederlande, Belgien, Luxemburg, Frankreich, Deutschland)
Mein Lied: Creep (Radiohead)_​_


_

Schön war's __

_PS. Die Texte habe ich am Smartphön zusammengeklöppelt, ich bitte daher etwaige Fehler geflissentlicht zu überlesen _


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

...sehr, sehr schöne Tour habt ihr da (mal wieder) gemacht - und genau das gleiche empfinde ich auch: Land, Leute, schönes Fahren, gutes Essen = maximales Vergnügen...

Merke: Flussabwärts mit Rückenwind ist besser als E-Bike 

Wie macht ihr das mit den Radhosen? OK, in Eure Radtaschen passt ja viel rein. Bei mir heissen 7 Tage auch 7 Hosen (Oberbekleidung ziehe ich auch mal 2/3 Tage an, bei den Radhosen bin ich pienzig) und damit entsprechen viel Platz. Wascht ihr zwischendurch?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. April 2019)

Hey cool dann seid ihr fast an meiner alten Heimat vorbeigefahren 
Hört sich nach ner tollen Tour an, einfach mal raus


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...sehr, sehr schöne Tour habt ihr da (mal wieder) gemacht - und genau das gleiche empfinde ich auch: Land, Leute, schönes Fahren, gutes Essen = maximales Vergnügen...
> 
> Merke: Flussabwärts mit Rückenwind ist besser als E-Bike
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit den Radhosen? OK, in Eure Radtaschen passt ja viel rein. Bei mir heissen 7 Tage auch 7 Hosen (Oberbekleidung ziehe ich auch mal 2/3 Tage an, bei den Radhosen bin ich pienzig) und damit entsprechen viel Platz. Wascht ihr zwischendurch?



Danke  

Bzgl. Radhosen. Wir fahren beide ohne Polster. Also nur Unterbuxe und Bikeshorts. Ich habe immer zwei Bikehosen dabei. Eine zum fahren - die wird fast jeden Abend gewaschen und ist morgens trocken - und eine die ich dann abends anziehe und zur Not eben auch am nächsten Tag tragen könnte. Shirts hab ich auch nur zwei/drei dabei - gleiches Spiel. 

Die Radtaschen sind die Frontroller von Ortlieb - also 2 x 12,5L = 25L Volumen. In meinen war noch recht viel Platz, die Regenklamotten hatte ich in der hinteren Tasche (die hätte es nicht gebraucht). Wir haben aber wegen der Zöliakie immer etwas mehr Essen dabei (als früher und vermutlich die meisten anderen Radler). Weil im netten Cafe anhalten und nen Kuchen verdrücken geht halt leider nimmer 

Und natürlich hatten wir auch zu viele warme Klamotten dabei, die wir dann nicht benötigt haben, aber besser haben und nicht brauchen, als andersrum


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey cool dann seid ihr fast an meiner alten Heimat vorbeigefahren
> Hört sich nach ner tollen Tour an, einfach mal raus



Ja Mensch, und ich hab gar nicht gewunken... ts ts ts.


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wir fahren beide ohne Polster.



OK, die Nummer muss ich noch probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. April 2019)

Fahrt ihr spezielle Unterhosen ohne Polster?
Hatte da mal was von Craft probiert aber ging gar nicht 
Am liebsten wäre mir ja so ne alte klassische Radler  aber ich glaube sowas gibts gar nicht mehr  oder nur in Kindergrößen


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr spezielle Unterhosen ohne Polster?
> Hatte da mal was von Craft probiert aber ging gar nicht



Oha, jetzt geht's in die Details 

Ich fahre nach einigem Suchen und probiere mittlerweile diese Unterhosen von Craft. Keine Nähte an problematischen Stellen, trocken super schnell (wasche die einfach jeden Abend kurz), stören mich null.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ja so ne alte klassische Radler  aber ich glaube sowas gibts gar nicht mehr  oder nur in Kindergrößen



Probier doch mal Triathlonhosen. Die haben nur einen sehr kleinen Einsatz - mehr ne doppelte Lage, als wirklich Einsatz. Die fahre ich ab und an auf dem Renner. Trocknen auch sehr schnell.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. April 2019)

Oha sehr hot 

Geht leider nicht, dafür ist meine Figur leider zu unvorteilhaft und nicht nur optisch 
Da rutscht dann alles hoch und rollt sich zusammen, noch schlimmer ist es bei den Hipster Unterhosen 
Triathlonhose hab ich zu Hause, ist leider auch nicht besser...geht nicht um die dicke des Polsters sondern um die Nähte des Polsters und den Rand wo ich iwie immer drauf sitze.

Ufert jetzt aber aus , also wer was weiß gerne PN an mich


----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey cool dann seid ihr fast an meiner alten Heimat vorbeigefahren





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, und ich hab gar nicht gewunken... ts ts ts.



Ihr seid fast an meiner neuen Heimat vorbeigefahren. Jedenfalls durch´s Winterpokalrevier .

Ich möchte auch gerne mal eine "richtige" Radreise machen; eigentlich schon seit 10 Jahren- deshalb habe ich vor vier Jahren überhaupt erst angefangen, zu radeln . Irgendwann schaffe ich´s mal; und bis dahin finde ich es spannend, Berichte zu lesen. Sehr schön und ich hoffe, Ihr seid bald wieder unterwegs!

Und à propos glutenfrei- so modern sind scheinbar noch nicht alle: Ein Familienfest naht; und ich habe heute diverse glutenfreie Menüs, Kuchen, Snacks etc. probegekocht. Auf meine heutige Nachfrage im gebuchten Restaurant erhielt ich die Antwort: Also wir sind kein Kurhotel!


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ihr seid fast an meiner neuen Heimat vorbeigefahren. Jedenfalls durch´s Winterpokalrevier .
> 
> Ich möchte auch gerne mal eine "richtige" Radreise machen; eigentlich schon seit 10 Jahren- deshalb habe ich vor vier Jahren überhaupt erst angefangen, zu radeln . Irgendwann schaffe ich´s mal; und bis dahin finde ich es spannend, Berichte zu lesen. Sehr schön und ich hoffe, Ihr seid bald wieder unterwegs!
> 
> Und à propos glutenfrei- so modern sind scheinbar noch nicht alle: Ein Familienfest naht; und ich habe heute diverse glutenfreie Menüs, Kuchen, Snacks etc. probegekocht. Auf meine heutige Nachfrage im gebuchten Restaurant erhielt ich die Antwort: Also wir sind kein Kurhotel!



Ja Mensch, und wieder nicht gewunken 

Und ne Radreise ist kein Hexenwerk. Muss man einfach machen. Der Rest kommt dann von allein. Kannst ja mit einer 2-tages Tour anfangen, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl dafür, was du so brauchst und was du umsonst dabei hast. Und dann macht es kaum noch einen Unterschied, ob du 2 Tage oder 7 Tage unterwegs bist.

Glutenfrei ist in Deutschland fast noch am schwierigsten. In den BeNeLux Ländern wußten eigentlich immer alles sofort worum es geht und konnten auch kompetent Auskunft geben. In D wird man oft komisch angeschaut und dann muss man erstmal den Chefkoch fragen und dann sind wir eigentlich meist schon wieder weg, weil dann klar ist, dass da gar kein Wissen da ist, worauf alles geachtet werden muss.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2019)

.


----------

